# Code to reverse hampton bay fan?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Some fans don't have a direction switch on them, you change direction with the remote. When those fans are installed without the remote, there is a way to change the direction by using a code on the wall switch controlling power to the fan.

I don't know the exact code, so I end up spending 5-10 minutes flipping the switch on and off with various delays until the fan finally changes direction.

Does anyone know the proper sequence to flip the power switch in order to change a Hampton Bay fan's direction?


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Turn the fan on high... Turn the wall switch off.... wait until the fan is pretty slow in rotation... hold the HI button on the remote.... Turn the switch back on.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ppsh said:


> Turn the fan on high... Turn the wall switch off.... wait until the fan is pretty slow in rotation... hold the HI button on the remote.... Turn the switch back on.


That's when you have a remote. I am looking for the sequence you use on the wall switch when there is no remote.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Why change the direction at all?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Why change the direction at all?


Sometimes people change it to blow upwards in the Winter. In this instance it got changed by accident at a customer's house.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There should be a code on the top of the motor housing, otherwise call hampton bay I am sure they can help.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Do they actually have a website with any tech support?


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Without a remote control and sans physical reverse switch, there is no straightforward way to chance the direction on any ceiling fan. Nevertheless, not all hope is lost. From my experience, Home Depot (Hampton Bay) contracted two main manufacturers for their ceiling fan remote control systems - *Chia Wei Electric Company Limited* and _*Rhine Electronic Limited*_ (each using their own frequencies). Since the whole anthology is rather sporadic, it would likely prove most useful to call Home Depot directly (as Dennis suggested) as opposed to wasting an hour attempting to figure out which specific system the fan is on. This usually allows for obtainment of an original (or comparable) replacement.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll talk to President Trump about it.. He's good at these things. We're going to be doing a few sets at the Comedy Club on Sunset Blvd. in March. I'm opening for him, tickets go on sale tomorrow night , hurry up and get yours before they are all sold out.


----------

